# COD4 Problem - Loosing key packets (9005)



## mrdeathnight (Apr 21, 2011)

Hi all guys, 
I have the same problem of this topic (click here). But i have a different router, and i can't find it on portforward. I have a linsys WAG120N version 1.00.16.
The problem is that PunkBuster kicks me for 2 minutes for Losing key packets (9005) every 10-20 minutes i am playing cod4 , also ingame its says *WARNING* PnkbstrB.exe heartbeats stopped. 
I hope you will help me to solve this problem i tryed to reinstall,disintall cod 4 and punkbuster but nothink.
Thank you.
mrdeathnight


----------



## mrdeathnight (Apr 21, 2011)

Ehm.. UP PLEASE


----------



## hasseli (Apr 30, 2010)

Download punkbuster manually and patch your Cod via punkbuster.

Also go look for cod4 files from punkbuster's websites.


----------



## mrdeathnight (Apr 21, 2011)

I have alrady tryed it but it doesn 't work..


----------



## tsujp (Mar 2, 2008)

Hello and welcome to TSF mrdeathnight,

This is usually associated with port forwarding. If your ISP gave you this router contact them for tech support on how to port foward it otherwise use the links I have posted below - probably the most relevant for you is the one in *bold*.

This is not the exact same firmware model but it should be similar: Router Screenshots for the Linksys WAG120N - PortForward.com

More: Router Screenshots for the Linksys WAG120N - PortForward.com

More: portforward.com forum - Unable to forward ports on Linksys WAG120N

*Portforwarding guide:* Port Forwarding - Linksys - WAG120N (Linksys Firmware) | PcWinTech.com

Required ports (to my knowledge - forward these):


KillerSam said:


> *Courtesy of codjumper.com*
> Required Ports
> -----
> UDP 20800
> ...


When updating Punkbuster make sure you are using this.
I.e. the windows download from this page PunkBuster Online Countermeasures

Please retry your Punkbuster update along with port forwarding.

Good luck,

Fluidz


----------

